# Any alternative to chest fly..?



## shrek (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been doing the same chest routine for my first eight months of training...lat bar pulldowns, flat barbell press, then inclined barbell press, incline dumbbell flyes, dips and butterflies to finish...
I'm looking for a change in this routine...is there any different exercise that can replace the chest fly temporarily?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

If you've been doing the same routine for 8 months, you're probably better off change the whole of your routine and not just one of the exercises.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 19, 2008)

shrek said:


> I've been doing the same chest routine for my first eight months of training...*lat bar pulldowns*, flat barbell press, then inclined barbell press, incline dumbbell flyes, dips and butterflies to finish...
> I'm looking for a change in this routine...is there any different exercise that can replace the chest fly temporarily?



first of all lat bar pulldowns are a back exercise not a chest one. 

as for chest there is only really 3 things you can do they are: 

pressing exercises (compound) - weather its incline, decline, flat, barbell, dumbbell. 

flyes (compound) - weather its incline, decline, flat, dumbbells, cables, machines.

dips (compound).

you are asking if there is a different exercise to replace the flyes, flyes are a isolation exercise for the chest and there are know no other exercises other than flye type ones which isolate the chest. but you could try cable cross overs, its still a flye type movment, but its a change so it could help.

but like DOMS said, if you have been doing the same routine for 8 months you really need to change the whole routine.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 19, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> first of all lat bar pulldowns are a back exercise not a chest one.
> 
> as for chest there is only really 3 things you can do they are:
> 
> ...



i ment isolation, sorry.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 19, 2008)

shrek said:


> I've been doing the same chest routine for my first eight months of training...lat bar pulldowns, flat barbell press, then inclined barbell press, incline dumbbell flyes, dips and butterflies to finish...
> I'm looking for a change in this routine...is there any different exercise that can replace the chest fly temporarily?



From my personal experience its best to change a routine up no longer than every 2 months.  If you stay in them too long it is very easy to plateau....and your muscle fibers seem to get used to the same routine.  You need to show them different movements so they can learn to grow better.  Your body is the student and you are the teacher.  That for some odd reason sounded really gay...but oh well it completes the illustration.


----------



## shrek (Mar 19, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> first of all lat bar pulldowns are a back exercise not a chest one.
> 
> as for chest there is only really 3 things you can do they are:
> 
> ...



ok let's say we change the whole thing...

i cud use dumbbells in presses instead of bars(though i've found them a little harder to maintain balance in)...
and for flyes, how about switching to flat or a more inclined bench than the one i'm using...i mean, it'd still be a fly and would it make the necessary difference to my routine?

P.S. is lat bar pulldown a back exercise even if we pull it on the front?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2008)

What is with all the fly exercise questions recently?


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 21, 2008)

shrek said:


> P.S. is lat bar pulldown a back exercise even if we pull it on the front?



yes its still a back exercise, the clue is in the name *PULL*DOWNS, its a pulling exercise and pulling exercises work the back and biceps.


----------



## kirkie666 (Oct 14, 2009)

OK I dunno how popular this will be with you guys! But I had a similar issue with my chest workout!! so I took 8 weeks & did the following
1.Pushups
2.Raised Leg Pushups
3.Dips
4.Rolling Dumbell Pushups (good flye alternative - push up while bringing the rolling Dumbells to the centre)
I know you may all be thinking this is too light as there is no weight, if it is too easy stap on a backpack full of sand ... But the thing is if you do this for 8 weeks & then go back to a hard iron pumping routine, it is a good way to bust a plateau. I mean as UFC Rocks says there are only a few movements for chest well 2 really Push & Flye (push builds depth& flye builds width) 
another good one for you is a DB Press into a flye @ the top - start the press wide & bring the arms in at the top of the motion & squeeze the chest at the top point.
I also like DB Pullovers, some ppl use these for back but they actually hit the chest more, & get the section you are hitting with a flye as your hands are close together.
Also all the stuff about plateau if you don't change routine is not entirely true, as most movements you do are basically the same, Plateaus come if you just train HEAVY all the time, you should really try to do 3 weeks getting progessivley heavier & one week light. Basically this stops the body accepting it's conditions, that is all you are trying to get ... your body needs to not know what is coming, weight wise, but as for the movements/excercises to me it PUSH or PULL (some very slight variations in angle) but on compound movements they are essetially much of a muchness, so unless you are board of your routine I really would not worry too much, if you have plateaued then strip the weight down & build it up again, you will be exceeding your current lifts before you know it.
I would also suggest keeping a workout journal if you do not do so already?


----------

